# Greetings



## JoeG96 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I have been interested in the freemasons for a few years now.
Lately I've been trying to find out how to become a freemsaon.
I've tried locating a lodge near me to find out about becoming a mason but I haven't had responses to emails. Therefore here I am.
I would appreciate some information about lodges in my area please.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where abouts do you live? You'll find that email isn't a great way to initiate contact with lodges. Far better to locate one and their stated monthly meeting time and show up in person an hour or so early and introduce yourself.


----------



## JoeG96 (Jan 2, 2015)

crono782 said:


> Where abouts do you live? You'll find that email isn't a great way to initiate contact with lodges. Far better to locate one and their stated monthly meeting time and show up in person an hour or so early and introduce yourself.


San Antonio, TX


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 3, 2015)

I would get on the GLoTX website, use the Lodge locator application, and go visit your closest Lodges in person. E-mail is a bit impersonal for this Fraternity.

BTW, welcome to the online community here!


----------



## JoeG96 (Jan 3, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I would get on the GLoTX website, use the Lodge locator application, and go visit your closest Lodges in person. E-mail is a bit impersonal for this Fraternity.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the online community here!


----------



## JoeG96 (Jan 3, 2015)

About the emailing I fully understand.

Thank you very much for the welcome. Glad to be online with this community.


----------

